# Sb Spindle Question



## moterjames (Sep 15, 2016)

On the Chuck end of the spindle on my SB9C there is spacer that goes between the chuck and the cast iron bushing or bearing. Can someone tell me it's purpose. Also can I run the lathe with it broken.  It is still in one piece. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Sep 15, 2016)

Can you get a pic of it in place , my SB 10L dose not have anything on spindle before chuck


----------



## parshal (Sep 15, 2016)

Neither does my 10K.


----------



## moterjames (Sep 15, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## moterjames (Sep 15, 2016)

The drill bit is pointing at the break

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Sep 16, 2016)

moterjames said:


> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Use the paper clip to upload pics or all we see is red X
I don't think that spacer should be there, that is where your chuck register's


----------



## moterjames (Sep 16, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## moterjames (Sep 16, 2016)

I am wondering if it is there to prevent stuff from getting into the bearing.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 16, 2016)

moterjames said:


> I am wondering if it is there to prevent stuff from getting into the bearing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


It's there to prevent trash from getting in the bearing and possibly keep the oil in the bearing.  Look like this one has been messed with.  Just bump it back in place IMO.
Ken


----------



## moterjames (Sep 18, 2016)

4gsr said:


> It's there to prevent trash from getting in the bearing and possibly keep the oil in the bearing.  Look like this one has been messed with.  Just bump it back in place IMO.
> Ken


That makes scene.  Thx.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------

